# Nismo Z-car is licensed to thrill



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

This Nissan's aggressive bodykit tells us it's the 350Z Nismo. Developed by the firm's sporting arm, it also adds stiffer suspension and lighter wheels to the standard car.

Buyers after more thrills will have to wait for the 380RS-C. Based on the firm's GT racer, it has a 395bhp 3.8-litre V6 and carbon fibre panels. Currently in race trim, a limited run of 300 road cars priced at £110,000 could be built.


----------

